# Things to do in Christchurch



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm sitting at home with a plumber and a sparkie working on what is turning out to be a bigger job than I realized, setting our house up with an endless hot water system. So, while I squirrel away in the bedroom, staying out from underfoot, I found some stuff going on in Chch that people might be interested in.

Firstly, most are aware the Chch Arts Festival is going on through Sept 22

The neighborhood newspaper had an advert about The Breeze Walking Festival starting on Sept 27th (10 days long). It looks great! From the website directly:

"Over 10 days, the Festival explores the best locations Christchurch has to offer, including beaches, forests, ridgelines and city streets, plus features a workshop on looking after your active feet. 
It kicks off with an opening event at Halswell Quarry, with fun short walks for children plus scenic, more challenging walks up to the Quarry Rim and Kennedy’s Bush. 
The closing event is Walk for Wellbeing at Hagley Park – a gentle ramble around Christchurch’s leafy heart."


The vintage car club & swapt meet is the weekend of Oct 11 at McLean's Island Rd.

Rotary Club of Chch West is holding a Bookorama at the Addington Raceway Stables from Sept 20 to the 22


----------

